# Post op 4 days and need advice



## seriousfire (Feb 21, 2013)

Had a TT on Tuesday, 3/26 and it is now 3/30...I am not in a lot of pain, however, I am still so very swollen. I always feel like I have a large object stuck in my throat which makes it difficult to swallow. I have yet to eat solid foods because I feel like I can not get them past the "lump" in my throat. Anyone else experience this and how long does it take to go away?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I'd say give yourself a full week of recovery and them if things aren't better, call your doctor. I say that assuming you don't have issues breathing?

I found my neck muscles to be weak after my TT and I had to just take lots of time to carefully swallow. It got better within about a week, but I did have strange "spells" that would hit on occasion for at least six months after surgery.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I did not have the "lump" you are describing, but like joplin, my neck muscles were weak. Sometimes, if I was not concentrating, I would not swallow correctly, and food would go down the wrong pipe. That was quite painful because of the coughing it would result in.

Did your doctor suggest anti-inflammatories at all? Perhaps some over-the-counter ibuprofen might help a bit.


----------



## LizLemonade (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm about five days post-surgery and was experiencing a similar sensation. Chewing a LOT and drinking a ton of water to wash things down helped quite a bit. (Plus the obvious advice of eating soft foods like soup, yogurt, and cottage cheese. I was very happy that my surgery coincided with Passover so there was a ton of matzo ball soup in the house!) My surgeon said that the swelling was perfectly normal, though that's obviously not official medical advice for you. The oxycodone they gave me for pain was giving me nightmares so I stopped and switched to Advil which has helped quite a bit with the swelling. Good luck!


----------



## StormFinch (Nov 16, 2012)

I had the same problem for about a week or so. It's resolved itself for the most part, but I still have to watch it and not wolf down my food... which technically isn't good for us anyway. Like the others have said, soft foods, small bites and chew well with lots of water.


----------



## seriousfire (Feb 21, 2013)

Thank you for the advice. I will definitely try the advil.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

seriousfire said:


> Thank you for the advice. I will definitely try the advil.


You need to stay ahead of the pain - I was on Motrin by day 3 post op because I wanted to drive - I was taking 600mg every 6 hours.

Put ice on your incision - it will help with swelling and also with pain.

My neck killed me - the muscles tightened beyond belief during the surgery and it took several massages and chairo adjustments to get them calmed down.


----------

